# How many fish for a 29 gallon tank?



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

If I have a 29 gallon tank what do you think is the maximum number of fish I should have in the tank. I am talking about fish that don't get very big like dannios, tetras, etc?

---Mike


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Look at the sticky thread in the general index on tank stocking. 
You could probably have 10 small (neon sized) fish, 4 medium (female betta sized), maybe a few larger (molly sized) fish, and a bunch of shrimp. You should definitely plant the tank too. In fact, do that while you are cycling so the plants are established when the fish show up. 
Other than that, how much experience do you have with fish keeping? Are you familiar with cycling?


----------



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

xerxeswasachump said:


> Look at the sticky thread in the general index on tank stocking.
> You could probably have 10 small (neon sized) fish, 4 medium (female betta sized), maybe a few larger (molly sized) fish, and a bunch of shrimp. You should definitely plant the tank too. In fact, do that while you are cycling so the plants are established when the fish show up.
> Other than that, how much experience do you have with fish keeping? Are you familiar with cycling?



Thanks for the input
Yes I am familiar with cycling. I have had my tank for a little over 2 weeks now. Tank is still cycling, ammonia levels seem to be staying stable at around .25 to .5 starting to see signs of nitrates.

----Mike


----------

